# tap water ?



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

hi looking to set up a 20 gallon saltwater tank. it will just have saltwater fish in it no coral is it possible to use regulr tap water and a product called prime to remove all the bade stuff out of the water or does it have to be ro water used please advise thanks

also if it has to be ro water does anyone know where i can get it in the gta area


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I use tap water and prime.. i also run carbon in my filter and chemipure plus to remove any crap from the water.. does my tank look like its having problems with gta water? dont get conned into a r/o unit.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

You have a very beautiful tank. Do you have a 3 stripes damsel at the top left corner? Are they territorial in your tank?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

cablemike said:


> I use tap water and prime.. i also run carbon in my filter and chemipure plus to remove any crap from the water.. does my tank look like its having problems with gta water? dont get conned into a r/o unit.


Amazing tank as ever. What sort of carbons and what is chemipure? I probably will use tap myself. How do you process your water?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

cablemike said:


> I use tap water and prime.. i also run carbon in my filter and chemipure plus to remove any crap from the water.. does my tank look like its having problems with gta water? dont get conned into a r/o unit.


I wouldn't say conned into getting a RO/DI unit. There is sound reasoning and science to back up the use of RO/Di water when dealing with salt water, especially with systems that have little/no soft corals as the traces of certain compounds can adversely affect those systems much more than a softy dominated tank.

But if you're looking to FOWLR (fish only with live rock) then tap should be ok for you.


----------



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

wow cablemike that is the nicest tank i have ever seen great job, what is your secret also what is that large mushroom looking thing called it looks awesome also how large was that mushroom thing when you got it


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I wouldn't say conned into getting a RO/DI unit. There is sound reasoning and science to back up the use of RO/Di water when dealing with salt water, especially with systems that have little/no soft corals as the traces of certain compounds can adversely affect those systems much more than a softy dominated tank.
> 
> But if you're looking to FOWLR (fish only with live rock) then tap should be ok for you.


Well the fact that I have many softies mixed with sps shows how effecient the carbon is at removing the toxins produced by the softies alone. That an old pic anyways.. i have sold the toadstool and filled the center with sps corals.. all thriving..


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

times9 said:


> wow cablemike that is the nicest tank i have ever seen great job, what is your secret also what is that large mushroom looking thing called it looks awesome also how large was that mushroom thing when you got it


That big sucker is a toadstool leather.. its actually gone now.. out grew the tank.. ive gone more to the sps corals.. my tank is a work in progress..































My secret is, i feed my corals alot.. golden pearls and marine snow.. also cyclops and mysis.. and the lighting is great. t5/mh combo.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Amazing tank as ever. What sort of carbons and what is chemipure? I probably will use tap myself. How do you process your water?


Chemi Pure Elite is a filter media which comes in a pouch.. i put it in my canister filer.. it removes a ton of stuff..

Product description "Great for freshwater, marine, and reef aquaria, Boyd Chemi-Pure Elite is a specially formulated chemical absorption filter medium, ion generator, and exchange unit. This safe and effective filter media helps: create crystal clear aquarium water, stabilize pH levels, reduce frequency of required water changes, promote aerobic bacterial growth, remove dissolved organics, and much more! This powerful agent also contains Ferric Oxide to remove phosphates and silicates. Chemi-Pure Elite is a multi-functional filter media that will offer countless benefits to your custom aquatic domain and all of its precious inhabitants. This size unit (Chemi-Pure Elite filled nylon pouch) is suitable for aquariums up to 40 gallons is size. Can use multiple units for larger aquariums. Use as directed."


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Tigercga said:


> You have a very beautiful tank. Do you have a 3 stripes damsel at the top left corner? Are they territorial in your tank?


Not really, my yellow tang keeps everyone in check. The damsel has his own spot but he's not super aggresive about other fish going near.


----------

